# venison ribs abt's shark and veggies



## big game cook (Sep 7, 2008)

well the smokes on. most folks dont eat venison ribs. due to fat wich can be foul tasting in wild game but the fat ribs of a deer can be utilized and taste very well.

today i tossed on a few racks seasoned with a homade hot rub i hand blended. they had been for a couple hrs before the first pic. 



my wife does eat venison alot but the ribs arent her thing. so she gets the smoked black tip shark fillet to the far left. and doing some zuchinni. stuffed with venison sausage and cream cheese. topped with chedder and string cheese and bacon. itialian seasoning.

and then the abt's. stuffed with a store bought hot sausage and a 2 oz jar or hot horseradish and 8 oz creamcheese and topped with bacon.

didnt have room so the rack from my gas grill and 4 1/2 smashed beer cans made a top rack.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






got to be inovative. lol. or drunk. hehehe.



heres the last pic. getting ready to make a mop for ribs. the abt's are about done. zuchinni has been moved closer to heat and are getting close.



more of the venison ribs in a while.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 7, 2008)

Good man.  I like the grate holders.  Genius i tell you.  Looks great.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 7, 2008)

B.G.C That looks like one He!! of a smoke there


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 7, 2008)

It all looks great


----------



## wutang (Sep 7, 2008)

I gotta give you points for the innovative grill support. Very nice.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks guys. mopping the ribs and there looking real nice. abts are dona and 1/2 gone. wifes are. im having a late snack and leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Big Game, that's looking great!! Love your shelf mod too.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 7, 2008)

one thing to remember. venison fat as it cools turns into candle wax. and isnt plesent.

these ribs like this must be eaten hot and if warmed up must be transferered to another plate. any fat drippings need be seperated from the dish.

these pics should prove to some. the ribs are worth the lil effort in doing your own processing.

mopping. 1/3 cup maple syrup. 1/3 cup apple juice. 1/2 cup spicy BBQ sauce. shaken well.




done.



heres the zukes. filled with venison sausage cream cheese mix. chedder and string cheese filling. topped with bacon and itialian seasoning. these are the bomb. as good as abt's. but 10 times bigger.


----------



## davenh (Sep 7, 2008)

Great job man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Nice thinking on making some quick temporary extra space.


----------



## supervman (Sep 7, 2008)

VERY good looking stuff there !


----------



## big game cook (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks folks. 

texas hunter. ill have to try that one. i have 4 gun tags and thats not including bow.


----------

